# Who has Duo-Trap?



## Brandon351 (Oct 28, 2010)

Background: I just got a Garmin Edge 800 (Bundle) and installed the sensor over my Duo-Trap mount. I felt stupid as the Garmin sensor looks so ugly and the Duo-Trap looks so clean. So I ordered the Duo-Trap seconds ago from Bontrager. I'll be putting the Garmin mount on my MTB and the Duo-Trap on my road bike. 

Question #1: Do I need to by the magnets for the Duo-Trap separately? The website didn't specify what the sensor came with, so I would like to buy the magnets now if I need to, so I will have everything when I go have it installed. 

Question #2: Should I trust my LBS with the install? The shop I trust most doesn't sell Trek and didn't know what Duo-Trap was when I called to ask them if they carried it. Do you see them messing up my bike with the install?


----------



## SilverBack14 (Mar 31, 2010)

The Duotrap will have the magnets in the package. Any good LBS can do the install. I did mine with no prior experience and it's worked great.

You will be a happy rider with your new set up.


----------



## jamesdak (Aug 22, 2010)

My Duotrap has worked just fine. The magnets do come with it. The install is extremely easy so any LBS should be able to do it. I installed mine and it was really simple. Hardest part was getting the magnets lined up correctly. Basically, the Duotrap itself will flash when magnet passes so you can use that to set up the position. Then just pair it to your computer.


----------



## glacebay (Feb 22, 2010)

I got one and love the integration. Never have any issues with it and it's very nice when I'm transporting the bike..


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

I have one for my Madone, and just a ziptie Garmin on my Moots....I love the look and integration of the Duotrap. YMMV.


----------



## deafmtbiker (Aug 5, 2010)

Brandon351 said:


> Background: I just got a Garmin Edge 800 (Bundle) and installed the sensor over my Duo-Trap mount. I felt stupid as the Garmin sensor looks so ugly and the Duo-Trap looks so clean. So I ordered the Duo-Trap seconds ago from Bontrager. I'll be putting the Garmin mount on my MTB and the Duo-Trap on my road bike.
> 
> Question #1: Do I need to by the magnets for the Duo-Trap separately? The website didn't specify what the sensor came with, so I would like to buy the magnets now if I need to, so I will have everything when I go have it installed.
> 
> Question #2: Should I trust my LBS with the install? The shop I trust most doesn't sell Trek and didn't know what Duo-Trap was when I called to ask them if they carried it. Do you see them messing up my bike with the install?


i use my old bike computer's magnet(CatEye). it works just fine with Duo trap on my bike. btw i love my garmin edge 800. it rocks !


----------



## smarkgraf (May 17, 2009)

I have one on my Madone paired with an Edge 500. Works great. Came with magnets and my LBS installed it since I bought it through them.


----------



## Brandon351 (Oct 28, 2010)

Just got it in the mail today. Didn't think it would be as easy to install as unscrewing one screw and sticking it in the mount. Mine only came with the cadence magnet that attaches to the crank arm, unless I missed something in the box. 

But it is 100 times better looking than the clunky Garmin sensor I had on there


----------

